# Chew proof dog toys



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

What are some chew proof toys i could try out for Cinnamon. The only thing she hasnt been able to chew up so far are the big nylabones, I got her a small rhynobone but she ended up chewin the small end off. Im going to buy her a bigger one, maybe she wont be able to chew it up as fast, lol.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

I have had great luck with toys from this company http://www.planetdog.com/category.aspx?categoryID=46&startpage=0

The globe was the first one I got...I was skeptical because the plastic seemed soft and Mosby is a tough chewer, but he has yet to destroy it. And I think he prefers them to other toys because they are a bit softer.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

So far the black Kong seems to be a pretty good match for Spunky.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll give it a try, lol


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

I like toys by Dr. Noys they hold up really well compaired to others I have got for my shih tzu.


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

I had a heck of a time finding good toys/bones for my dogs because a kong was a 5 minute ($12) investment that I couldn't keep doing.

The gallileo bone at petsmart is about $15 for the bigger one and the appeal to it is that it breaks off in rice size chunks so it takes a real long time and it's safe. 

The black kongs last about 1 month alone or 3 months if other toys are available.

This ball below was worth every penny. It lasted 14 months at $21.

New









Not New


----------



## fuzzypuppies (Dec 22, 2008)

smileypits said:


> I had a heck of a time finding good toys/bones for my dogs because a kong was a 5 minute ($12) investment that I couldn't keep doing.
> 
> The gallileo bone at petsmart is about $15 for the bigger one and the appeal to it is that it breaks off in rice size chunks so it takes a real long time and it's safe.
> 
> ...



Where did you get that ball? That would be perfect for my guys.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Cinnamon would love that.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

I buy Tyson the kongs, kong balls, I got him an extra heavy duty stuffed squeeky bone made by my dog toy and it is the first stuffed thing he hasn't ripped apart in a day. It has 7 layers of stitching, 2 layers of heavy fabric, and each squeaker is indivually wrapped and sewed into the bone. It is awesome!!
Also lots of raw meaty bones frozen.
Oh, he also got a Cuz for Christmas and it is holding up really well also.
I also braided some old long socks together and he chews on that also.


----------



## superdogzies (Jan 10, 2009)

I would try a black kong, my dog isn't a heavy chewer but I think those are good!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup the teaser balls, Galileo bones, black Kong's are all great options for heavy chewers. My Teaser ball had to be replaced after 3 months but that is because it was so misshaped from the chewing lol. It keeps them very busy though.


----------



## aprilpixie (Jan 24, 2009)

If you read the reviews on this product http://www.petco.com/product/2531/Nylabone-Dental-Dinosaur-Durable.aspx 
everyone says that it's really good and even the most aggressive chewers can not destroy it!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

So far haven't found anything that is chew proof. I just bought a toy that was "virtually indestructible" which basically means plan to have it for a short time with the words virtually. They've chewed up black kongs, nylabone toys (rhino cone, galileo bones, double action chew, dental bone like the one posted above and more), booda bone, jolly ball, lots of other stuff. They've tons of dead toys.


----------



## MollynColby (Jan 31, 2009)

We have a 4 year old Brittany Spaniel and an 18 month old English Springer Spaniel and both are extremely tough chewers. The toughest "Kong" on the market lasted 35 minutes before it was chewed to pieces. Fortunately it had a money back guarantee. 

We have been very pleased with the following items:
Nylabone for Tough Chewers (Wolf Size)
Nylabone Wish Bone or Ring
Teaser Ball

Our next quest is to find an indestructible dog bed!


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I got Cinnamon a black kong...she chewed it up. There are bigger ones. I got her a red one thats a lil bigger than her last one, i think its for 60-90lb dogs. I also got her the toy in the pic ^^^ in one of the posts above. Not sure if its the exact same one but Cinnamon loves it so far, she plays with it n runs around the yard with it. She also loves her giant size nylabone, shes chewed the end down but its holding up pretty good. Keeps her busy. She also likes to just chomp on a tennis ball n excercise her jaws. Its kinda funny.


----------



## titan1 (Feb 6, 2009)

you can try Nutra-9 they have a whole section for power chews and carry a toy my dog loves "goughnut"


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

The only thing my dog has not been able to destroy is the goughnut. (http://www.goughnuts.com/)

I bought the black one (extra tough) just in case.

If they chew through enough to see the red band inside, they'll replace it for free. Well, cost of shipping it there.

He plays with it almost everyday.

It's the only thing I can trust him with in his crate.


----------



## BorderParents (Mar 29, 2009)

MollynColby said:


> Our next quest is to find an indestructible dog bed!


Hi MollynColby - I don't know if I can do this here but if you'll send me an email, I'll tell you about the chew resistant dog bed I just got for my girls. They are 5 months old and seriously tough chewers.

Anyway, just thought I'd try to help if I can.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered a black goughnut for my lab, we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I"m actually surprised how long this thing has lasted, its made of high density foam.


----------



## sidescrollin (Apr 7, 2009)

ick spray paint?? I wouldnt buy that but its just me. 
For me Kongs have been the best. Everything else just goes to fast.
We have 3 danes and one really loves these, the other two like Pig bones from the butcher and rope better.
The White/blue kong is the softer one, next the Red, and then the black being the tougher one.Also, try going to a butcher and asking for some bones, They are really cheap and REAL bones last a long time, not that cheap rawhide crap. They love trying to get the marow out of the center of them.
I have had a large number of sizes and black ones or red ones. After alot of time and kong I have found a mediumish size red one is what she likes best. The black ones last quite a long time but you have to allow it too go away some or they wont be interested! for example the larger one she did chew up but didnt use it as much because it didnt fit into her mouth as comfortably. The black one wasnt as squishy and so she liked it a bit less.
Experiment with different things until you find whats right. Also this color scheme sometimes applies to other toys but beware of thing that are TOO hard because they fall apart. I got a Black tube from walmart and it lasted about a day. The correct size red kong for her last about a month or so depending on other toys we have (2x4s,ropes,sticks, Coconuts).
That jsut reminded me, living in the florida keys we have the luxury of practically free toys. The all love chewing up coconuts.(though it sometimes frightens friends who see that they can fit their mouths on something as large as a human head lol).
Good luck on your search for the perfect toy for cinnamon.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I would love to find a softer type item for my small dogs that they can't destroy right away. I say softer since I once read a caution about dogs injuring their teeth on the harder type of man made bones.  I wish that they made that Goughnut thing in a straight stick type form. I once saw a dog get its mouth/lower jaw caught in a donut shaped toy so that would worry me a bit.


----------



## sidescrollin (Apr 7, 2009)

What do you mean by "man-made bones"
Do you mean rawhide? because depending on your dogs interest rawhide becomes Very soft after getting wet from a dogs mouth.
Have you tried one of the really small Blue/white pink/white (the colors are swirled) Kongs?? They are fairly soft and they should make them small enough for a small dog since thats what the soft ones are for.
If a dog breaks a tooth it just grows a new one and usually if they have tooth pains they will stop chewing themself. My "chewer" loses teeth quite frequently, but you should still keep an eye out so you can help stop the bleeding if there is any.
what kind of toys DONT last with your dogs? Do they chew up stuffed toys and cheaper plastic ones to easily?


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

No, they named a brand of bone, but I didn't want to mention the brand since I no longer have the link to my source. Think hard plastic style of bone shaped product. 

The toys they she chews up are the wubbas, every stuffed toy I have ever purchased at any price, the unstuffed toys that look like an animal, (she just shreds the fur off of it), rope toys (get "de-stringed" in about 15 mins) and tennis balls are out due to her shredding the fibers. 

I let her chew and shred cloth stuff and she has a lot of fun with it and also she gets a lot of time with the tendon sticks. 

Come to think of it, I did buy her a rubber type of donut thing ( not a doughnut brand) and she had no real interest in it. I guess maybe she only wants toys that she can destroy.  I was thinking of next trying the kong that you fill with food. Maybe the smell will keep her interested. 

Am I totally confused here...I was not aware that if a dog lost a tooth it grew another one. It was always my understanding that dogs have puppy and adult teeth and that was it. Not other replacements!??

( Sorry for the hijack.)


----------



## sidescrollin (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah thats the only thing I was worried about, some dogs arent interested in stuff that takes time to get apart or something that doesnt smell good. I don't shop in the smaller dog section so im sorry I cant really think of anything for yours at the moment. Im sure youll find something though.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a black ghoughnut, she did get it stuck in her mouth only for a second or so, that would be kewl if they made it a stick instead of round. She loves it though.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

GoughNuts said:


> How is your GoughNut holding up? Please stay in touch!


I've had my goughnut for months now. I love it. I've pointed a number of people to your site.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

Its holding up great. A couple slight teeth marks in it but she hasnt chewed any of it up yet. Any plans to make a stick goughnut?


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I just found a wonderful red rubber kong ball with a small hole in the cernter. The dogs love it and it is large and firm enought that so far it is working out great!


----------



## petsofoz (May 13, 2009)

We find that kongs are pretty good esspecially the black kongs, but like most things they are not fully chew proof. There are also these Foam Balls called Fantastic Foam Balls and they seem to be very good, our German Shepard has had his for 2 years and hardly put a dint in it. When you pick them up for the first time the dont seem strong but they are probally more chew proof then the kongs.


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

We've had the same problem with our dog (aussie mix).. chews every toy up by the end of the day! I'll have to try the GoughNut.. see how he likes it!

Glad i saw this thread!


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the goughnut stick today. Cinnamon loves it!!! Its alot easier for her to chomp on than the goughnut. She's chompin away on it, lol. No puncture holes so far.


----------



## Squishy (Mar 15, 2009)

smileypits said:


> I had a heck of a time finding good toys/bones for my dogs because a kong was a 5 minute ($12) investment that I couldn't keep doing.
> 
> The gallileo bone at petsmart is about $15 for the bigger one and the appeal to it is that it breaks off in rice size chunks so it takes a real long time and it's safe.
> 
> ...


Wow! I found this ball that you recommended at Petco today. I have never seen my dog so engaged with a toy. He is trying mightily to get that ball inside out and is vocalizing and barking at it! Ha Ha! 

He normally tears toys apart instantly, but all he has done is put some scratches in the hard outer ball. Maybe we have found a toy that can stand up to him! Thanks for the suggestion!

-Mike-


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

GoughNuts said:


> The GoughNut Stick is out. I hope you have seen it!
> 
> The GoughNuts MaXX is also out
> 
> ...


I'm going to head to the store I got my original GoughNut at. I hope the stick is there. If not, I can pick up an antler or two.

I think the idea of the "puzzle" is a good one. 

Snyder still has not destroyed the original black goughnut. He goes through phases with how much he likes it. He was making a valiant effort to destroy it Thursday night. He was undeterred for, oh, 3 hours or so. Then he sighed, emptied his water bowl, played with the goughnut for another 20 minutes then realized he REALLY needed to go empty his bladder, so we went for a long (cold) walk.


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

good luck for getting her the big one, but be careful


----------

